# House traps



## Justin Gruver (Apr 9, 2012)

If house traps under code are illegal unless otherwise stated in a township or municipal law. Why when repairing or taking out a broken house trap, install a new one in its place. I'm just saying that's what our boss has us do but our county has no law that requires house traps.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

He is the boss and if thats what he wants, thats what you give him. I personally have no use for them.


----------



## Justin Gruver (Apr 9, 2012)

I guess it's a money maker, almost every backup i get called out on is in the house trap... Just wondered how other companies did things. Why not just take out the old has trap and put in a straight shot out to the main. Guess it sounds lazy on my part lol


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Only one town in NJ requires them that I know of.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Justin Gruver said:


> If house traps under code are illegal unless otherwise stated in a township or municipal law. <snip>
> 
> On going debate ... see
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/building-traps-problem-14653/?highlight=house+traps


----------



## Justin Gruver (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, yes I see that plumber bill! Guess I'm not alone. The one thing I remember in journeyman class was that it gives you a physical separation of building drain and sewer drain. Other then that just causes a lot of sewer calls which in turn equals money. Yet in the plumbing standards where we constantly strive for better and upgraded methods, this one just won't die.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

With new constuction, I've never installed these (I'd have to check my codebook, but I thought they were prohibited here). Yes. I just checked, *1002.6* states, "Building (house) traps shall be prohibited, except where local conditions necessitate such traps."


----------

